# TACE 1 Code vs 2 Codes



## MrsSBD (May 31, 2011)

When we do TACE (chemoembolization) for one lesion in the right lobe of liver and another lesion in the left lobe of liver, do we use two embolization codes (37204, 75894), and two chemotherapy administration codes (96420), or we just use one. Our radiologist thinks that right and left lobes are considered two different surgical fields.

Any clarification will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rajebpt (May 31, 2011)

My thoughts
   since liver is a single viscera treated with embolisation it can be coded only once may be in case of bilateral organs it has to be coded twice


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree, it is per body region.  IMO, even if it is bilateral organ, please code it once only.


----------

